# Physics Question for UHS MCAT 2012



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

do we have to do the topic _*simple harmonic motion and circular motion*_ for physics?????????????


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

ofcourse it is a important topic. related to it also do projectile motion


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

simple harmonic motion is necessary....but no need of doing circular and projectile motion...


----------



## sikander (Jul 7, 2012)

circular and projectile motions are not mentioned in learning outcomes of the uhs topics


----------



## Mahrukh99 (Jul 15, 2013)

What do u mean by SAT? 
Can anyone tell me?


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

SAT is international test for worldwide universities


----------



## faith (Jun 5, 2013)

What type of questions are asked from the topics waves and oscillations?


----------



## Mahrukh99 (Jul 15, 2013)

ok.thanks


----------

